# Whiteville NC Female K35 "Black Panther"



## KCandMace

There is no info on this girl. She is available now and may be PTS Friday Dec 10th.

(Adoption fees are $25.00 and if your a 501c3 rescue you can pull for $10.00) 

Columbus County Animal Control 
288 Legion Drive 
Whiteville, NC 28472 
Phone: 910-641-3945 and Fax: (910) 640-1196 
Hours of Operation: Monday - Thursday: 8:30 a.m. - 5 p.m. and Friday 12 - 5 p.m


----------



## Anja1Blue

Gorgeous girl - with not much time, apparently. Here's a breakfast nudge for you, sweetie.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JustMeLeslie

bump!! need a better pic though!!


----------



## KCandMace

That is the one they have, sorry. 
I don't live close enough to go get a good one, or pick her up.


----------



## HeidiW

Poor girl someone posted her on facebook. Pray someone can get her out.


----------



## Blanca's Momma

:help:??? Anyone contacted a local rescue to see if they can pull her?!!!

Bump for this beautiful and sad looking girl...it's Christmas.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ncgsdmom

I sent an e-mail to the volunteer Here is the response I got:

_*Got crude cell phone pics of her today. Will get them to you asap, she's a bit standoffish, nervous there, but Robin says she warms up to her owners real fast. They brought her mom in today. Black and tan.....breeder, finally got a white out of a litter and had to "let" some go. SICK PEOPLE. Apparently not beloved pets but money machines!*_

Poor girl. She must just not have clue why she is there. Looks like a gorgeous bi-color from the pic. I'm hoping she makes it past Friday, but this shelter is known for doing mass euth on Friday's, and O/S stand very little chance of being held over. Will update if I get any more info.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Well that's a GSD for you - still "warms up to her owners" even though they couldn't care less about what happens to her, or her Mom.  People don't deserve that kind of loyalty. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LuvourGSDs

:help: :help: :help: :help: :help: The clock is ticking for this BEAUTIFUL Bi-color !!! :wub:


----------



## ncgsdmom

The volunteer is going back tomorrow to try to get better pics (cell phone ones are dark). Also going to get pics of the mother dog that was dumped today. According to the heartless creep that dropped them off, this pretty bi-color is only 11 months old. Unbelievable.


----------



## vat

Oh I just hate some people! Poor baby and her momma, hoping your Christmas angel shows up soon!


----------



## Lesley1905

That just breaks my heart...what is wrong with people. I just don't know how you could live with yourself for doing that to a poor innocent girl.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Is someone going to be able to post her mom too?


----------



## ncgsdmom

The mother dog was apparently dropped off sometime today. I will post her as soon as I hear back from the volunteer. Praying for a miracle for both of these girls. Hoping that shelter might give them past tomorrow afternoon since they were dropped off mid-week, but cannot count on it.

Also feel bad for the puppy..the newness of the "white" puppy will wear off, and he/she will be dumped just like the others. I don't see how people can be so callous and cruel.


----------



## KCandMace

That just isn't fair! UGH  Mom and daughter?!?!
I have been trying to get a lady to relinquish her gsd off of cl today. But no such luck. She was hoping to make money off of him before she left tomorrow, pcsing overseas. I was hoping to foster him until a rescue could take him.
And I see another pup on cl because of divorce. 
Lots of GSDs turning up in this area.


----------



## KZoppa

She's two hours from me.


----------



## KCandMace

That is the distance for me too. If they are there Wednesday I can help pull for somebody else then. But I can not keep them for long. Just don't have the finances to care long term for that many animals.


----------



## ncgsdmom

Got e-mail form volunteer this evening. Panther was supposedly adopted today, but the people are not picking her up until tomorrow. Kind of odd. I am going to drive to shelter tomorrow to assess the B/T mother dog that was turned in yesterday, and I will see if this girl is still there. If so, I will try to find out if she is really safe. Hopefully she is getting a good home, and will not end up as a yard dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Please let us know for sure. Thank you. I was worried about yard/breeding.


----------



## pamela berger

she's off the site


----------



## ncgsdmom

Panther ws still there when I went to assess the other female today, so I looked at her too. Panther is supposedly going to an individual in NY. Was supposed to be picked up for transport today, but was still there when I left at 4PM today. I just pray that whoever is getting her has some knowledge and patience in dealing with shy dogs. Poor Panther is a terrified mess. Extremely fearful, and definately a flight risk. Managed to get a leash on her collar, and she was just scrambling on the floor on her belly, just freaked out in general. She is a gorgeous girl, just scared out of her mind.

I will call back on Monday to follow up.


----------



## KZoppa

poor baby!!!! makes me want to kick someone.... really painfully hard and then some.


----------



## Mason05

Bump!


----------



## Samajade

Poor girl. As you say, hope that wherever she's going has a bunch of experience with unsocialized pups. I hope they are least screened them well. Here's hoping for the very best...


----------



## icycleit

Just got word she is on her way with transport!


----------

